# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Frankie

## alan45

The BBC has announced the commission of*Frankie, a new six-part drama series for BBC One about the life and work of a dedicated district nurse.Created and written by Lucy Gannon (Soldier Soldier), the âmodern and redemptiveâ series is âabout ordinary lives which are often in huge domestic crisisâ.The official synopsis reads: âOur heroine, Frankie, is a heroine for the modern age who looks life and death in the eye; her mission is to make a difference.âKate Harwood, Controller, Drama Series & Serials, describes*Frankie*as âa warm and authored new show, from the doyenne of returning drama seriesâ.Other new commissions for BBC One include*The Musketeers, a âfresh and contemporary take on the classic characters created by Alexandre Dumasâ from the creator of*Primeval, and*one-off drama*The Lady Vanishes.Danny Cohen, Controller, BBC One, commented: âThese new BBC One commissions from drama present a richly ambitious slate that will thrill, move and delight audiences.âDo you like the sound of*Frankie? Let us know below...

----------


## Katy

Could be good. We need more drama on are screens.

----------

